# Thall



## 27duuude (Aug 20, 2011)

Thall

Discuss!


----------



## only6 (Aug 20, 2011)

GOD DAMNIT WHEN IS THE VILDHJARTA ALBUM COMING OUT

also the first riff in 'bunch of old riffage' is... thall


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 20, 2011)

WTF does Thall mean, anyways?!

EDIT: I thalled your mom. Come at me bro.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm hating that word more than djent. It doesn't even have a meaning. Unless you're all trolling and I'm the only clueless bastard on the internet.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 20, 2011)

"Hello, I'm Chris from the beautiful Ugabuga..."


----------



## lobee (Aug 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm hating that word more than djent. It doesn't even have a meaning. Unless you're all trolling and I'm the only clueless bastard on the internet.










THALL


----------



## idunno (Aug 20, 2011)

lobee said:


> THALL


 Howd you do that!?


----------



## Nile (Aug 20, 2011)

Better not be another genre that turns hipster like fucking djent.


----------



## 27duuude (Aug 20, 2011)

idunno said:


> Howd you do that!?



Its a .gif.
I'm still trying to figure out what thall is too thats why I started this thread


----------



## idunno (Aug 20, 2011)

Im not internet savvy...


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 20, 2011)

Thall!


----------



## Hallic (Aug 20, 2011)

its a genre!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 20, 2011)

GKNARKBHULL


IT'S A GENRE!


----------



## anthonyfaso (Aug 21, 2011)

Thall!


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 21, 2011)

This some kind of in joke?


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm gonna start a new genre called licking dirty assholes. I like licking dirty assholes, and many of you will like licking dirty assholes too.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 21, 2011)

More THALL ness



members of Uneven Structure + Vildhjarta + others


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 21, 2011)

So if this is serious, what separates "Thall" from "Djent"?


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer Thal, with one L.


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm confused.


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 21, 2011)

Plug said:


> I'm confused.



I don't think anyone is going to explain what is going on.


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2011)

EXPLAIN YOURSELVES! Or im going to take this to eaeolian! And he will no doubt lay some


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't enjoy the music of Vildjharta. Thall has less meaning than djent, like Ross said. The mindless spamming of it got old the minute Vild got signed. 



Edit: Am I missing the comedy in this?


----------



## tjrlogan (Aug 21, 2011)

What the fuck is this thread about? I'm signing off!


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 21, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I don't enjoy the music of Vildjharta. Thall has less meaning than djent, like Ross said. The mindless spamming of it got old the minute Vild got signed.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Am I missing the comedy in this?



So thall is just another name trying to replace djent? That is what I get, but at least djent has some basis in the music right?


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 21, 2011)

Thall is a word that the band Vildhjarta started using, and it took off when they signed to Dissonant Media. It may have been clever at one point, but now the amount of times I see

Thall 1 
Thall 27 
Thall 3 

etc is crazy, and it really just looks like mindless spamming.


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 21, 2011)

Apparently it's the stage in a plant's life just before it becomes a shoot.... I think.


----------



## only6 (Aug 21, 2011)

THALL - We want your goods.

It's just another nonsense word. Don't get so worked up about it and let the kids have their fun - it'll probably die out in time


----------



## 27duuude (Aug 21, 2011)

what about thall makes it a genre. there is no difference between djent in techneque and tone that separates it from thall. is it just a word to group these bands or is it a genre? WHAT IS IT?


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 22, 2011)

Meh, a new phenomenon to ignore


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 22, 2011)

It's the 11th commandment.

Thall shall not djent!


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 22, 2011)

Sometimes I thall down the stairs while I'm playing with my thalls. Afterwards I thall my friends up and I meet them at the local thall to buy some new barbie thalls.

In other news, Vildhjarta just announced on facebook that their album is finished and is being mastered.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanall


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Thall is a word that the band Vildhjarta started using, and it took off when they signed to Dissonant Media. It may have been clever at one point, but now the amount of times I see
> 
> Thall 1
> Thall 27
> ...



We had nothing to do with it don't you dare you crazy bastard.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2011)

Its a band joke. why is everyone getting so inquisitive and pissed off?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Its a band joke. why is everyone getting so inquisitive and pissed off?



I don't know.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought this was a thread about Bumblefoot!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread is now diamonds.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2011)

Well if i can make an outlandish statements, I'll say that if Tesseract was good, they would sound like Vildhjarta.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> We had nothing to do with it don't you dare you crazy bastard.



 I noticed that, as well. I think he meant to say Century Media, the silly Aussie.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 23, 2011)

Think Oxford will add it to their dictionary?


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Its a band joke. why is everyone getting so inquisitive and pissed off?



Because no one told us what it was until now 

From the context it seemed like people were claiming it was a new genre.


----------



## John Strieder (Jun 22, 2012)

From what I understood, Thall is supposed to be harder than Djent, but actually there's no difference: Same whiny clean guitar doodle. But at least, the direction of the thought is good. I'm so sick of 18th century tonal chords and tonal clean vocals which creates instantly Caries.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> We had nothing to do with it don't you dare you crazy bastard.



Hahahaha wow, I can't belive I said DM, there are too many medias to worry about! Sorry chap.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys know djent isn't a genre, right.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 22, 2012)

I bet this 'Thall' character doesn't even know who Bulb is. I bet he can't even play djentxcore.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2012)

idunno said:


> Im not internet savvy...



Depending on your reason for making such a comment that's not necessarily a bad thing. I believe some folks spend entirely too much time here. Particularly when you learn to speak a new form of broken english practically created here.


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2012)

We need a THALL emoticon


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 22, 2012)

This is always worth another view


----------



## kerska (Jun 22, 2012)

Thall, djent, deathcore, hardcore, metalcore, djentstep, nu-metal, new nu-metal, tech metal, tech-death, black metal, doom metal, grindcore, prog, symphonic.

It's METAL for fuck sake. 

Can we just call it METAL?


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 22, 2012)

kerska said:


> Thall, djent, deathcore, hardcore, metalcore, djentstep, nu-metal, new nu-metal, tech metal, tech-death, black metal, doom metal, grindcore, prog, symphonic.
> 
> It's METAL for fuck sake.
> 
> Can we just call it *METAL*?







...Me_thall_.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 22, 2012)

kerska said:


> Thall, djent, deathcore, hardcore, metalcore, djentstep, nu-metal, new nu-metal, tech metal, tech-death, black metal, doom metal, grindcore, prog, symphonic.
> 
> It's METAL for fuck sake.
> 
> Can we just call it METAL?



Fuck yeah! Metal!



/snarkysarcasmoff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2012)

EDIT: Was that video real?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 22, 2012)

My one? Sadly, yes.


----------



## Variant (Jun 22, 2012)

Customisbetter said:


> Its a band joke. why is everyone getting so inquisitive and pissed off?





I think the mere existence of this thread and all the pissing and debating over it pretty much fulfilled the purpose.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe ppl are just mad they weren't included on the inside joke. Like "smooth move, Ferguson," on 30 Rock.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 22, 2012)

I always thought Thall was the name of the sort of droning, low as shit note thing that Vildjharta does. See :39, :47, and so on. It sounds different than just a simple open note. I dunno though


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 22, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I always thought Thall was the name of the sort of droning, low as shit note thing that Vildjharta does. See :39, :47, and so on. It sounds different than just a simple open note. I dunno though



We definitely need to establish this. Can´t wait until everyone says "Thall is not a genre, it´s a sound" and argues whether something is djent or thall. Who´s with me?


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought THALL was just a troll term? Djent made sense because it was an onomonopia. 'Thall' only loosely (if at all) sounds like what's happening; it's like 'glem' but 'thall' actually caught on.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 22, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I always thought Thall was the name of the sort of droning, low as shit note thing that Vildjharta does. See :39, :47, and so on. It sounds different than just a simple open note. I dunno though



I thought the same  To my ears it's that droning note that's a bit more "throaty" than your average djent-ing sound.

Makes my sick to my stomach when I see it in sticker or inlay form.Why is it ok to do that ,but engraving "djent" on a pickup, or sticking/inlaying it on a guitar goes too much?


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's just a made up word used for sentence augmentation.

"That 'thall' word is pretty smurfing cool."


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 22, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just a made up word used for sentence augmentation.



If i wanted any kind of phrase augmentation I'd ask ShecterWhore , ok?


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 22, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Fuck yeah! Metal!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 22, 2012)

Cant be bothered to read all the posts. Sorry.

I came across the word 'Thall' in John Trevelyan's 'History Of England'. It was used to describe a group of norse tribes who had come together to make their raiding/ exploratory power more effective. 

I would try and find the direct quote but the book is huge. However Im fairly sure this is the context that the band use it in, to show some kind of kinship with others. 

Do I get some geek points for that?


----------



## John Strieder (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome videos so far


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 22, 2012)

It's basically the metal equivalent of wearing snapbacks with the sticker on the brim. 

Thuper coo', bro.


----------

